# Icloud Drive Windows - Synchronisation



## C_IsmE (22 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro qui a 1 année environ. J'utilise Icloud avec Drive sans aucun problème entre mon mac et mon Iphone 6.

Cependant sur le même mac j'ai installé bootcamp avec un windows 10. J'ai donc essayé d'installer icloud pour windows cependant mes fichiers ne se synchronise pas .. (je ne vois pas mes fichiers et lorsque j'en créé un dans le dossier "icloud Drive" rien ne se passe ..

Il y a un moyen de résoudre ce problème ?
(PS : j'ai déjà désinstallé et réinstallé icloud)

D'avance merci pour votre réponse


----------



## C_IsmE (27 Mars 2017)

Problème résolu, il fallait en effet juste des plombes pour synchroniser... pourquoi je ne sais pas ... mais ça marche


----------



## rash (10 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 
combien de temps t'as attendu ? moi ça fait 2 jours en sachant qu'il faut que je synchronise 23.5Go de documents , et j'ai toujours rien.


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

C_IsmE a dit:


> ... pourquoi je ne sais pas ...


Le cholestérol, ça nique les artères !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Joue pas les mystérieuses ... crache la solution que tout le monde en profite !!!


----------



## C_IsmE (20 Mai 2017)

J'ai laissé faire il m'a en effet fallu 2-3 jours pour avoir l'entièreté de mes 5 Go ... Ma solution était juste de la patience .. 
Et mtn la synchronisation se fait plus ou moins normalement qq fichiers par jour cela va en effet plus vite .. 

Si qqn connait la solution pour forcer la priorité sur la synchronisation je suis aussi preneur.


----------



## tijen (2 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, je déterre ce post, car en se moment j'essaye de synchroniser 130go ( desktop&doccuments) sur windows (sur mon ordi du boulot).... il me met environs 4h en initialisation (env 200.000 fichiers) apres et  depuis 24h il est comme en pause il ne telecharge rien ...  ca fait 3 jour que j'essaye.... je reessaye ? ou je perd mon temps ?
icloud drive for windows 7.6.15.
Windows 10.

Ha oui je me demandais aussi ( c'est ce que je suis entrain d'essayer) si on pouvais flouer icloud en déchargeant tout les document avec un disque dur externe sur le icloud drive  windows afin de lui eviter de tout retelecharger? je reve ?


MErci


----------



## tijen (3 Octobre 2018)

j'ai brancher mon pc en filaire et enlever mon dongle wifi, en une nuit et hop reglè....


----------

